# Critique my website please?



## bluemoonluck

I finally put my website up for my glass paintings. I haven't advertized it at ALL yet though, because I want to get some feedback before I officially go "live" with it.

If you all would be so kind, can you please check it out and give me some honest feedback?

Home

Specifically I'd like to know:

1) Does the website make sense in organization / what is being offered / etc?
2) Is the pricing reasonable? If not, is it too high/too low? 
3) Are the images of my work clear enough?
4) Do you feel the work looks professional enough to sell?
5) Any suggestions for improvement?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kycountry

#1 Yes, but I didn't proof read or anything.
#2 Yes
#3 yes, but a larger image might be helpful for some that likes to look at the small details.

#4 yes, I didn't know a lot about the breed being painted, but my wife said they looked good lol.. 

In the <head> section of the pages, you may want to change the page title to match the page name. Right now they all say "home" in the tab title of the browser.

Other than that, It looks pretty good to me!


----------



## nightfire

The site looks pretty good. 

1- I think the organization makes sense. 
2- I have no comment on prices as I don't know anything about your medium and what they sell for 
3- Your images are clear, but I agree that potential customers should be able to see a larger image. Perhaps have each image be clickable and take the viewer to a larger image.
4- Your artwork looks good to me  I see no reason why you shouldn't offer it for sale!
5- My biggest suggestion would be on your "random" page, your font is different and it also looks bold compared to the font you use on the other pages. It makes it not as cohesive as it could be. Also, not sure if you fixed the size of your website, but it does not re-size on my computer/browser. Sometimes that's intentional and sometimes it's not. Just pointing it out in case it's not.

I originally went to college for graphic design, so fonts and typeface tend to stick out a lot for me. Your site looks good to me, and good luck with your business!


----------



## nadja

I have two websites and have had them for a number of years. My two biggest suggestions would be to make the pic's bigger, and also to offer more then just bull dogs. Although they are nice, there are far more dog lovers then just bull dog owners. For instance, I am a doberman person, while my wife loves small lap dogs. The more people you can relate to in paintings , the more your likely to sell. For instance, have you seen the Traveler Ins commerical with the little white dog worried about his bone ? Mutt I think, but appeals to a lot of people. You have the talent, so don't be so one sided. Offer up something for everybody


----------



## bluemoonluck

Thanks for the input, everyone! Keep the comments coming!

Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to change the website's format. I use homestead, which gives me a template - its basically a drag and click format, so I have no control over a lot of the website's features. I have to work within the confines of what homestead will let me do, which is a PITA sometimes.

Nadja - If people who own other breeds want me to paint their dogs, I can! They'd have to commission a custom painting and send me a picture. I know the nuances of bullies, which makes them easier to paint for me.... you know what they say about sticking with what you know  I may expand more to other breeds as time goes on, but for now I'm just doing bullies (unless someone commissions a custom painting, of course).


----------



## How Do I

IDK what kind of plan you have with them but a training manual from their site lists this as the way to change the page title.




> To edit the Page Properties:
> 1. Click the page background or select Page Properties in the Format menu. The Properties
> Editor will show the Page Properties view (see figure 3) where you can set link color,
> background color or image, *page title*, meta tags, or insert HTML tags into the Head tag.


It doesn't even look like you have to fool with HTML through the Homestead editor. Just type in the form what you want the page title to be and save/publish.

Other than that, just larger pictures of your work which will help bring out the details.


----------



## WhyNot

*1) Does the website make sense in organization / what is being offered / etc?*Yes, however it is not immediately clear that you can/will do something other than bullies. I think that niche marketing is great, it helps optimize your search engine results and generally people in niches do really well. 

*2) Is the pricing reasonable? If not, is it too high/too low? *
I've never purchased anything like this, however, if I were...I would not think your prices are too high. If you are alright with the price, I guess I'd leave it there. The first thing I saw on the Bullies page was the one that is $25.00 and to me, that is a reasonable price for the size and that it is hand done.

*3) Are the images of my work clear enough?*The are clear enough on my screen. They could be a bit brighter...the ones on the home page. Have you considered taking any pics of them outside?

*4) Do you feel the work looks professional enough to sell?*I have no idea. I mean...I'm not really "into" stained or painted glass. I think they look good. :shrug:

*5) Any suggestions for improvement?*Okay. Please remember this is constructive criticism. Your home page (imo) needs a little work. Have you ever thought to research how to write ad copy? I understand this is a home business and that you do not want to convey any "corporate" feeling and that you want to be seen as professional, yet friendly. Checking out some examples and "rules" of writing ad copy may help you out. Things like, taking out negative words go a long way psychologically speaking. I'm not saying that your site has a negative tone...but using words like don't, can't, or aren't...isn't a good idea. Also, don't use contractions LOL

I'll give you an example of what I mean if you aren't sure what I mean.

Your original copy:

"Carefully hand-painted here in the USA, all my paintings are lovingly created on either mirrors or picture frames. Whenever possible I use "recycled" picture frames, which are frames from thrift stores that have been previously used but are still in excellent condition."

This is negative ad copy.

"Handcrafted in the USA, all my art is lovingly created on your choice of mirror or glass and framed. As an artist and homesteader I prefer to use repurposed frames for an especially unique look to surround your unique bully creation."

I'm not sure if you would choose to put "homesteader" in there...but something that you want your audience to identify with...are you marketing to...who? What type of people are you attracting...bully owners...okay...what is something all of them identify with? Or what do you want to be seen as, mother...concientious person...whatever.

In this example of ad copy you are conveying that you love bullies, that you are an artist, that you recognize each dog and each person is unique and that they will have a creative piece of personal art for their home.


I would also rearrange your paragraphs. I would put the paragraph that starts, "My specialty.." first. Second I would put the one that starts "I also do paintings", then the other two in the order they are in.

Another example of what I call negative ad copy,

"My paintings are made to order and fully customizable. Each one takes hours to create and requires days of drying time."

To me, it sounds like it will take forever...I'm not sure if I have that kind of time. Is there a general period of time?

"All of my creations are made to order and fully customizable to your specifications. From start to finish, depending on complexity and size you may expect your art to be completed within 1-2 weeks."

I have no idea how long it may take...but you also do not want to crunch yourself with 8 projects to do and only four days to do them all in. Personally, I wouldn't talk about how long it takes or when they may expect it...I'd save that for communications when they order one.

Okay so...these are just things I would change if it were MY site...I'm not saying that yours is "all wrong" or bad or anything. Just saying what stood out on the home page to me. You ARE an artist, the confidence you display in your ability and knowledge will make your customers feel very confident in ordering and dealing with you.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Ifistav

bluemoon, I love the name of your site, Painted Bullies, I think it's very creative! I agree with others on being able to zoom, and also some of the pictures are darker, and this being a painted glass, it should be a little lighter, I think.

WhyNot, your criticism is exellent! May I ask what's your background? Can you take a look at my site and see what you would change there? 

Ifi


----------



## WhyNot

Ifistav said:


> WhyNot, your criticism is exellent! May I ask what's your background? Can you take a look at my site and see what you would change there?


Hi thank you! I'm hoping it is worded so it won't seem like a slam. I really am just tryint to help.

My background...long story...but I've "ghost written" ad copy as a service in the past...among many other things. I've learned from people in business and not a course or in a school so I don't know everything but from a business person's and/or simple marketing perspective. My major life background is entrepreneurial in the foodservice and technology fields.

Sure, I'll take a peek at your site...and evaluate the home page mainly like I did here....I'll pm you the ideas though...don't want to hijack.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I appreciate the feedback, WhyNot - and everyone else!


----------



## happychick

Great website! Don't know much about the prices - overall it looked good to me. Funny, the one improvement other then brighter pictures that stood out to me is instead of having a tab that's called 'random', I would change that to 'other'.

I know we've mentioned Etsy to you before, now that you have a website up and going, I really recommend you open an Etsy shop as well - your website will get three times the traffic -


----------



## farmergirl

I was immediately struck by the lack of artistic design of the website layout. When you are selling art, you want your website to say "art" in terms of its overall design.
The design is dated and low tech. The colors of the pages, not your art, are not eye catching.
For a product such as yours, you want the site to look whimsical and arty, which pages of long text paragraphs work against.

I would be happy to help you re-format the site and rewrite the text to suit your purpose. If you want my help, PM me.


----------



## SashayXP

cute stuff, blue moon! Easy to navigate, good photos. The only suggestion that I would have is to change the name...my first thought was bullies? She is painting bullies? Aren't we all AGAINST bullies? But you meant DOGS....hmmmmm...and so much of your stuff is NOT bulldogs that I think a change of name would be good. Other than that...I think it is a great website. Can't wait to see your holiday stuff when you go live! Good luck.


----------



## baconexplosion

The thing that struck me was that the price was low! I admit that I don't buy art like yours ever (not that I wouldn't like to) but I would expect to pay A LOT more for something like what you are selling.

I used to sell lighting for new homes, but got out of it when the housing market went to pot. We carried some lights that were stained and painted glass as well. Some of the more intricate designs where thousands of dollars. Not that your work should be that much, but I think you are definitely under pricing yourself!

:goodjob:


----------



## Countrybumpkin

I agree w/ the others-I tried to click an image to get a closer look at the details, and found I could not. I know you said it could not be done with the site you are at. but it sure would help you out. Also, I agree that your site should look more 'upscale' to reflect your unique talents, not as much a 'basic' format. But I sure do think you have a unique talent, and I hope you go far!!


----------



## happychick

My brother set up a great website with Weebly.com, full sized pictures. 
It's for his model train detailing & custom sound business, but you can use it for a great example: bradleydcc - Home


----------



## bluemoonluck

I really want to stick with homestead as the web server, because that is where I have my kennel website. I pay for my .com address, then get 10 additional free websites with the @homestead . com. So this website isn't costing me a thing :shrug:...its a free add-on to the one I pay for. So the price is right 

I know absolutely NOTHING about web design. Not a darn thing. I can stumble around the homestead click-and-drag web editor enough to get the basics done, but that's about it. 

I'm not looking to make a living doing this - I'm aware that its a very niche market, and I'm okay with that. I'd be handling it totally differently if I was hoping to make more than pocket money, YKWIM? Its just not worth it to pay for another web server or pay someone to revamp what I do have....not when I figure I'm only going to be selling a handful of these things a month, and TBH I really don't have time to MAKE more than a handful of these things a month!!

I do appreciate all y'alls feedback!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Nice starter website, very nice product. Prices are acceptable and here is why. This is a specialty product. Many people can't afford 75$, but LOTS of people CAN afford 25$, so you are not excluding lower income people by including one item at a cheaper price. 

Under no circumstance should you lower your price. People that want custom work are usually willing to pay whatever it takes for it. 

The one suggestion I have is make sure you create a page to display every custom design you do. People want to see what you are capable of. 

I also second the suggestion to begin working on other breeds. There are a lot of dog people out there that love labs, goldens, pitbulls, shepherds and tiny dogs. Start with those.

You also need to figure out a way to either paint or etch some kind of signature and the date on the picture somewhere. Every artist signs their paintings.


----------

